# Last Weekend



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

It was funny... I was home using my scanner and I decided to take a break and low and behold May was on. I told my mom and she said ok we will watch it. She turns to me when the movie was over with this look of disgust and said nothing. It was so funny. She likes older horror films and nothing new to like the mid 80s... Unless it is about ghost and not so much gore. She does like Halloween though... What else was funny was the same weekend I wanted to buy "Rabid" but she said it was "sick" and instead we bought Night of the Living Dead on DVD... My mom is strange... I think she rather spend five bucks over 15 so she made some excuss for me not to but "Rabid" lol... My mother is strange.... And she is suppost to like horror films!!


Tell me some strange things with your mom or things that confussed you about someone who normally likes certian things but all of a sudden starts to get grossed out of disgusted by things they actually like.


----------

